# Lucien Piccard: Real or Fake?



## kdikz (Jan 4, 2012)

I've just bought this watch (new) for a steal. Obviously, when you buy a watch for a "steal", you're going to be hesitant about it's quality. As of now, it's running perfectly, and by all means seems genuine. That being said, i'd still like some reassurance. Before you look at the picture, please note that the plastic dust seal is still attatched to the face and back, because at one point I might want to sell it for a bit of profit. Of course, if it turns out to be fake, i'll just keep it for myself :-d.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

If you were in the 80%-90% off range you did just fine on that. Lucien Piccard is much like Invicta, Sturhling Original and a ton of others are. Their MSRP values are far from where they are actually sold. I can not imagine that anyone would fake one, but I hope you enjoy it!

And welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## interval (Dec 12, 2010)

This is not an expensive watch to begin with, so I'd like to hear what you think a "steal" is. Watch is typically found in the $40 range. As mike said, it's probably authentic, because why would you fake one?


----------



## kdikz (Jan 4, 2012)

mike120 said:


> If you were in the 80%-90% off range you did just fine on that. Lucien Piccard is much like Invicta, Sturhling Original and a ton of others are. Their MSRP values are far from where they are actually sold. I can not imagine that anyone would fake one, but I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> And welcome to the forum!!!


Thank you! I love watches and would be happy to be an active member. It's also a huge relief that it's not a fake. I also realized that Lucien Piccard isn't the kind of watch that would be faked, but when you see the words "SALE! Was: 495.00, NOW: 30.00!" you get a bit apprehensive.


----------



## interval (Dec 12, 2010)

It's common for these watches to just list at a higher MSRP so that they can be sold heavily discounted -- so you didn't necessarily get a "steal" -- but it's not a bad looking watch for $30.


----------



## kdikz (Jan 4, 2012)

interval said:


> It's common for these watches to just list at a higher MSRP so that they can be sold heavily discounted -- so you didn't necessarily get a "steal" -- but it's not a bad looking watch for $30.


I knew the watch was originally overpriced for that very reason, but I have to agree, it's a very nice watch for the cheap price. Who knows? Maybe I can find someone who really believes it's a 500$ watch, and give him a "steal" ;-):-!

EDIT: Just saw your previous post, in retaliation, even though I knew it was overpriced, i'd still expect it to be 100-150, and to get a (seemingly) 100-150 dollar watch for 30, i'd call that a steal.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: I have a real one, I look at those as fakes.


----------



## kdikz (Jan 4, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> :roll: I have a real one, I look at those as fakes.


Define "those" please.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Those made after 1968 or so, a brought back from the grave name.


kdikz said:


> Define "those" please.


----------



## kdikz (Jan 4, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Those made after 1968 or so, a brought back from the grave name.


I do agree with you that after the Lucien Piccard name went down, the watch designs took a turn, and that the real Lucien Piccard watches were the ones from 1920-68, not 68-12. Still, a designer is a designer, and these watches are still placed under his name for a reason.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

kdikz said:


> I do agree with you that after the Lucien Piccard name went down, the watch designs took a turn, and that the real Lucien Piccard watches were the ones from 1920-68, not 68-12. Still, a designer is a designer, and these watches are still placed under his name for a reason.


That reason being someone just bought the name and started making watches...similar to what happened to Elgin or Gruen. Not related at all to the timepieces of before...sadly so...I wish they would just let the name die.


----------



## kdikz (Jan 4, 2012)

baronrojo said:


> That reason being someone just bought the name and started making watches...similar to what happened to Elgin or Gruen. Not related at all to the timepieces of before...sadly so...I wish they would just let the name die.


Really? I wasn't aware of that. I myself am an owner of one of his 1930's models, though I wouldnt wear it because I wouldn't want to ruin its pristine condition.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

kdikz said:


> ........Still, a designer is a designer, and these watches are still placed under his name for a reason.


And the reason is: Doing business with a good (bought) name.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

stuffler said:


> And the reason is: Doing business with a good (bought) name.


... and to claim that you're the same people who did all the great things back then.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Your watch is as real as a LP can be. I remember seeing that on sale for 30 bucks. They have some decent budget watches that are a good alternative to mass market mall brands.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Not as real as mine.


jilgiljongiljing said:


> Your watch is as real as a LP can be. I remember seeing that on sale for 30 bucks. They have some decent budget watches that are a good alternative to mass market mall brands.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Say for instance: there's Graham...










... and there's Graham...


----------



## caothanhhuyen (Feb 4, 2013)

Can i ask you which website did you buy it please? I want to buy a female one but i dont know where or how to. I'm new at this


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Try overstock.com


caothanhhuyen said:


> Can i ask you which website did you buy it please? I want to buy a female one but i dont know where or how to. I'm new at this


----------



## lATINO00 (Mar 17, 2013)

kdikz said:


> I do agree with you that after the Lucien Piccard name went down, the watch designs took a turn, and that the real Lucien Piccard watches were the ones from 1920-68, not 68-12. Still, a designer is a designer, and these watches are still placed under his name for a reason.


Hi im new in here and im looking for info. on a watch that I own, its a 1962 U.S.C. 14 KARAT GOLD MADE BY Lucien Piccard, I have no idea what that watch could worth and how many copies do they make since that watch was made for U.S.C. 1962 Event...so if any one has any inf. I will apreciate it. thanks Daniel..


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It's worth it's weight in Gold, current spot price.


lATINO00 said:


> Hi im new in here and im looking for info. on a watch that I own, its a 1962 U.S.C. 14 KARAT GOLD MADE BY Lucien Piccard, I have no idea what that watch could worth and how many copies do they make since that watch was made for U.S.C. 1962 Event...so if any one has any inf. I will apreciate it. thanks Daniel..


----------



## brashboy (Jan 7, 2013)

stuffler said:


> And the reason is: Doing business with a good (bought) name.


Exactly. The current LP watches are just another resurrection of a venerable old brand name with no connection whatever to the original company. LP is an old name, not one of the most illustrious, but well worth buying for whatever brand recognition remains - remember that most people of a certain age will remember the brand but not know it is a zombie brand.

"Oh, goody, get a Lucien Piccard, honey. My granddaddy used to wear one!"


----------



## brashboy (Jan 7, 2013)

Watchbreath said:


> Not as real as mine.


There is some justification for this, since LP is a zombie brand. Whatever reputation was created by the old LP company applied only to the watches they actually made. The new ones have no more relation to the original LP company's watches then the new "Indian" motorcycles have to the legendary bikes from the 40's and 50's.


----------



## MartyA (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm not a purist with much of any consumer goods so most any watch such as LP, Invicta, etc., selling in the $50-150 range is likely 1000 Xs better than the watches I wore for many years that I purchased at Kmart for $10. My current Invicta will likely last at least 10 Xs longer than the last piece of junk I bought for $10 at CVS Pharmacy.. If I'm not mistaken the MSRP for my CVS watch was $1.29. Amazingly it still works and keeps good time.


----------



## 04u2sweat (Oct 6, 2016)

Watchbreath said:


> It's worth it's weight in Gold, current spot price.


Hello, So I have two question. How do you know the age of the watches? I have to very old ones still working, but as Atino00 said I cant find the worth. I cant even fine the picture of it. Second question is these watches are suppose to be lifetime warentee how do I find how to contact company to take advantage?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

This is not a chuckle, but a major 'knee-slapper'!


04u2sweat said:


> Hello, So I have two question. How do you know the age of the watches? I have to very old ones still working, but as Atino00 said I cant find the worth. I cant even fine the picture of it. Second question is these watches are suppose to be lifetime warentee how do I find how to contact company to take advantage?


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

It's like asking if your Timex is real or fake. It would probably cost a replica company more to duplicate it than what it sells for.

Once a respected brand 75 years ago, it has become an inexpensive Asian fashion line, with most models selling for between $40 and $80 at WalMart. So congratulations: you saved $10.

What I don't like is your idea of trying to rip someone off by misrepresenting the watch's actual worth at re-sale.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

kdikz said:


> Really? I wasn't aware of that. I myself am an owner of one of his 1930's models, though I wouldnt wear it because I wouldn't want to ruin its pristine condition.


By NOT wearing it, you're ruining it. A mechanical watch needs to be worn occasionally to keep the parts lubricated. Otherwise it will dry out and require possibly expensive servicing.


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

04u2sweat said:


> Hello, So I have two question. How do you know the age of the watches? I have to very old ones still working, but as Atino00 said I cant find the worth. I cant even fine the picture of it. Second question is these watches are suppose to be lifetime warentee how do I find how to contact company to take advantage?


Huh? You're dreaming ...... Warranty on a $40 watch that's worth a dollar now?


----------



## molarface (Oct 12, 2009)

What do you have to do to kill this thing??????


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Lucien Piccard listed for $110 and that was in 1962 Dollars; redeemable.


tallnthensome said:


> Huh? You're dreaming ...... Warranty on a $40 watch that's worth a dollar now?


----------

